# Puppies are 12 weeks old this week



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We went out to breakfast this morning as we normally do. When we leave, we put the puppies in their pen and then when we come back, I let them out . It has been raining the last day or two here and so it is pretty wet outside. We were to meet someone today who was driving down from Sedona to see them. Well, after returning from breakfast, I got busy with a new iMac computer we had just gotten and I was not watching the puppies carefully. Well, these little guys followed the adults out the doggy door and were playing in the wet grass and our planters having a great time...

Are you starting to get the picture now...  

Yep... they were having a blast, but they were not exactly getting any cleaner in the process.

Oh well... the ladies will have to understand!! LOL

This person and her friend spent 2 hours plus at our house looking at them and playing with them. Mary is doing the check on her but it looks pretty promising. I expect we will be doing quite a lot of this the next couple weeks.

I know we are going to miss them too. Talk about a once in a lifetime experience...


(LOL... obviously... I have no clue to what I'm doing on a Mac...) :shocked:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes Steve and it is something neither you nor Peg will ever forget. I bet they were adorable. Why oh why did you NOT get pics. You knew we would ask. But we will try to understand.





Now on to this multi post the same subject threads. Have many cold one's have you had tonight. Don't be hiding your sorrows about the monster's leaving to much that it shows. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: 

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, is this what all the effin' deleted posts were? And no pictures?? Hmmmm...new Mac or not, WE DEMAND PICTURES. Are these people taking one or more? I thought you had to keep them until they were spayed/neutered? Or was I completely wrong - wouldn't be the first time. :brownbag:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I was expecting pics, especially after reading your description of what they were doing. So, stop slacking and share pics! Cuz, we all know that you knew better than to not take pics of such an event.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I was expecting pics, especially after reading your description of what they were doing. So, stop slacking and share pics! Cuz, we all know that you knew better than to not take pics of such an event.[/B]



Ops... I will get some more pictures, but I did not take any today...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499878
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame on you. I am sitting here shaking my finger can you see it. Well you better and it better not happen again. B) B)


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

oh, what a mess. But I am sure they had a great time. :chili: Maltese are pretty smart. 
I hope they all get great homes. You guys gave them such a wonderful start in life.
Tina


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee does not like to be a mess. She hates rain because her feet get wet. She also does not like to step on leaves. Doesn't like the noise. She is like me a girly girl. She really hates baths!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awwww, Steve. They are getting messy so no one will want them. They want to stay with you ~ lol

I agree, with the others!!! Pics of pups and Snowy!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

You gotta add me to the list of wanting puppy pictures. Get the rest of the crew in the action too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Awwww, Steve. They are getting messy so no one will want them. They want to stay with you ~ lol
> 
> I agree, with the others!!! Pics of pups and Snowy!!![/B]


LOL...I was thinking that very same thing as I was reading all the posts and was planning on saying so....except 
you beat me to it! They want to stay with Mommy Peg and Daddy Steve!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Could you do a re-creation and take some pics? Just kidding!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The adoption picture is becoming MUCH more clear.




At this point, I know of new homes for probably 3 of the 4 puppies....



and the *AND*


Snowy probably has a home with a family in AZ ... and there is an interesting angle to this also... (but I'm not telling) until it is absolutely 100% official. At this point... we are probably 90% certain.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

</span> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: WOW!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
This is very mysterious and exciting!! Your house is going to seem so quiet, Steve.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033: the babies are going to stay in the sm family :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how exciting!! Can't wait to hear who is gettingyour little babies!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh WOW for the puppies going to an SM member :chili: :chili: I am thrilled at that news too, but I really would have liked to see their pictures after their adventure outside in the mud and such, oh well such is life, I can live with the disappointment I guess, unless............perhaps are rerun of the event and pictures to follow :biggrin: 

You folks are going to be lost, those puppies have become a big part of your lives Steve and Peg, and it's going to be so quiet once they go to their new forever homes, a bitter sweet but happy time for all


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> but I really would have liked to see their pictures after their adventure outside in the mud and such, oh well such is life, I can live with the disappointment I guess, unless............perhaps are rerun of the event and pictures to follow :biggrin:[/B]



I'm never going to live that one down am I?? :smtease: 


They are at the stage now where they really like to be playing outside and they are kind of upset that I'm not letting them go out and play back there now (it is dark). The days are so short now that when I come home from work, almost before I know it, it is dark...

Hopefully this weekend the weather will be decent and we will let them spend some time out there and I'll try and get some pictures of their antics.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> The adoption picture is becoming MUCH more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man...the suspense is gonna kill me!!! Can't you email me secretly??


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh, I'm so excited the pups and mom will probably be going to one or more of our members. How I wish it were it me.
At least we will hopefully be able to keep up with the fearsome foursome.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I was up most of the night posting and waiting for these pups to be born, and I was traveling at the time. Argh! I think it is only fair to see pics and to know to whom they are going. I wanna see pics!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OK ok wait I read the post quickly scrolled down to see the dirty babies and no babies. :smmadder: :smmadder: Ok Lina went to your house and who else the other day????? Is it Lina??????? :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> oh how exciting!! Can't wait to hear who is gettingyour little babies!![/B]



In a way... they belong to everyone here (since you all have been so supportive through out this entire adventure). Thanks for all of your kind words and support though out this adventure Stacy (and everyone here). We had no clue what we were doing, but you all helped us a great deal.

mommatobray is the parent to be. She is a fairly new member who lost her Maltese on more or less the same day these guys were born. Is that strange or what!! She is getting Molly & a boy to be determined when she gets here.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm going to take a wild guess here....

Are you going to adopt Snowy yourself? 

That would be so wonderful! I just love Snowy. She reminds me of my Lady.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I'm going to take a wild guess here....
> 
> Are you going to adopt Snowy yourself?
> 
> That would be so wonderful! I just love Snowy. She reminds me of my Lady.[/B]


I wish that we had more room so we could adopt her.

She really is a wonderful puppy in so many ways, but sadly, the answer is no. I just know that Mary has gotten at least 1 application and has had several calls about her where the people say they will be sending in an application. I just spoke to Mary maybe 30 minutes ago and Mary seems pretty certain she will be placed very soon.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm getting really bad at remembering what I have told everyone and what I have not and I just realized I neglected to pass this info along. :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

The part I have failed to mention here is that baby #2, Carlie, is going to a lady who is in Sedona AZ. She is the lady who drove down to look at them this last weekend. I do not know exactly when she will get Carlie, but I would imagine it will be by this weekend. I will do what I can to inform this person of this message board and maybe I can get her to join up and post sometimes.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Man-I sure wish I didn't live so far away from all the action-being in noman's land ND-I'm so far away from everyone. I wish lots of love and great health for all the puppies :wub:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

i was going to say that i "bet" :innocent: the mom to be will be introducing herself once she gets home with the babies and can get some pictures...and maybe figure out how to post the pictures too! 
I am also "guessing" that she will NEED all of you here to help her with this new adventure!! :biggrin: 

I also wonder if there would be any chance of this new mom sleeping tonight, or is she TOO excited!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> i was going to say that i "bet" :innocent: the mom to be will be introducing herself once she gets home with the babies and can get some pictures...and maybe figure out how to post the pictures too!
> I am also "guessing" that she will NEED all of you here to help her with this new adventure!! :biggrin:
> 
> I also wonder if there would be any chance of this new mom sleeping tonight, or is she TOO excited!!![/B]


How awesome is this?? I bet 'she' is just way too dang excited to sleep!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> OK ok wait I read the post quickly scrolled down to see the dirty babies and no babies. :smmadder: :smmadder: Ok Lina went to your house and who else the other day????? Is it Lina??????? :smtease: :smtease:[/B]


No Maggie .. it wasn't me ... I filled out the application and I have it still sitting on the desk :brownbag: As much as I loveddddddddddd Molly - the application asked how my last dog died ... I didn't want to lie and I knew if I told them that he was taken by a coyottee it would send red flags ... I didn't want to be dissapointed either .. plus the fact that Max is sooo shy, he proved it at Deb's house - he was salivating all over the place and he's never done that he couldn't get high enough to get away from all the dogs ...silly emo boy ... plus the fact that we want to travel a bit next year - it's going to be hard to leave one alone yet two.
But I am really happy that they all found new homes and they will be just as happy as they were at Pegs and Steves - it was great to be a part of their birth ... as I am typing this - something is unfolding that I am trying to ignore but I will post it in another post ...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I'm so glad to hear we'll still get to see most of these little ones after they leave your house!  You guys really did a great job taking care of the mom and pups. Thank you for everything you do for these little ones! :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> I'm getting really bad at remembering what I have told everyone and what I have not and I just realized I neglected to pass this info along. :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> The part I have failed to mention here is that baby #2, Carlie, is going to a lady who is in Sedona AZ. She is the lady who drove down to look at them this last weekend. I do not know exactly when she will get Carlie, but I would imagine it will be by this weekend. I will do what I can to inform this person of this message board and maybe I can get her to join up and post sometimes.[/B]


I think becoming a member and posting pics on here should be a part of the contract. Reckon Mary would alter it for us?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=501815
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's wonderful!!! Get some good first meeting pics for us Steve!! And for heavens sake make sure she knows how to post pics BEFORE you let her leave! We want pics!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> i was going to say that i "bet" :innocent: the mom to be will be introducing herself once she gets home with the babies and can get some pictures...and maybe figure out how to post the pictures too!
> I am also "guessing" that she will NEED all of you here to help her with this new adventure!! :biggrin:
> 
> I also wonder if there would be any chance of this new mom sleeping tonight, or is she TOO excited!!![/B]


I'm so excited for you!! Congratulations!!! Hoping Steve will show you how to post pics before he lets you leave with those 2 precious babies!! Hmmmmm.....so does this mean maybe a Maltese Meet Up with Kosmo and Gena?????


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm running two different adoptions together into one thread but Carlie (AKA Killer) is also adopted and will probably this weekend take up her new residence in Sedona, AZ. The interesting little twist to this part of the story is that Carlie may well become a TV/Radio personality... :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: 

After she becomes famous, will she forget me...



This is her mom: http://www.animalenergy.com/


Quote "...It is a weekly half-hour television series that features internationally known animal communicator, Lynn McKenzie... The show will reach approximately 35 million households."


Lynn has indicated she would love to join this little group...



I don't suppose any of you want my autograph... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I'm running two different adoptions together into one thread but Carlie (AKA Killer) is also adopted and will probably this weekend take up her new residence in Sedona, AZ. The interesting little twist to this part of the story is that Carlie may well become a TV/Radio personality... :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:
> 
> After she becomes famous, will she forget me...
> 
> ...



hhahah you goofball ... ok I'll take an autograph - birther of famous pup !!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mommabrey (Jennifer) lost her little 10-year-old, Buddy, on October 19th, the the same night my Daisy passed.

I wish you much joy, Jennifer, with the new puppies. Buddy must be so proud of you. :grouphug: 

As for you, STEVE, no I do not want your autograph, unless it's on a check, payable to me :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> As for you, STEVE, no I do not want your autograph, unless it's on a check, payable to me :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



I have so many possible comebacks... that I'm unable to pick one... :w00t:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm going to take a wild guess here....
> 
> Are you going to adopt Snowy yourself?
> 
> That would be so wonderful! I just love Snowy. She reminds me of my Lady.[/B]



I'm with you, Marj. I would have loved to have precious little Snowy. While she was at my house, the first thing that came to mind was Lady. And wow!! Is Snowy ever a good dog. 

I pray she finds the perfect home. A kind, loving home, she so deserves. 

I've already told Steve and Mary I would trade LBB for her :smpullhair:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=501970
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noooooooooooooooooo Not LBB ... poor kid - ok just put a dress on him and send him down the 5 to me.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=502397
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha ~ LBB has his dress on, and his bags packed. He actually packed more dresses :huh: 

It will soon be on the news, "100-car pile up on I-5. Some dog, in a dress, is hitch hiking. He seems to be wondering into traffic" ~ LMAO


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I'm running two different adoptions together into one thread but Carlie (AKA Killer) is also adopted and will probably this weekend take up her new residence in Sedona, AZ. The interesting little twist to this part of the story is that Carlie may well become a TV/Radio personality... :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:
> 
> After she becomes famous, will she forget me...
> 
> ...


Wow!! How did she find out about the puppies through NCMR? That's just awesome!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So are two of these babies going from warm AZ to cold MN?
Congratulations Jennifer on your two new babies.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> So are two of these babies going from warm AZ to cold MN?
> Congratulations Jennifer on your two new babies.[/B]



Global warming will "solve" that little problem in a couple years... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

I think they will be VERY happy in beautiful (burr) wonderful (burr) Minnesota  
I have so much love to warm them with the weather will not matter.
besides it has been a "heat wave" lately, i do believe it is was in teh high 30's earlier today :smrofl:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jennifer, I am SO HAPPY for you and same for the pups... what a wonderful match!! :aktion033: 

As to going from warm to cold.. both my Naddie and Quincy came from warmer climates... Naddie from SC and Quincy from NC. With a little extra 'help' from sweaters and coats they both seem to love romping out in the snow .. the cold bothers ME more than THEM that's for sure! LOL 

Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> besides it has been a "heat wave" lately, i do believe it is was in teh high 30's earlier today :smrofl:[/B]




Sounds like pool weather....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so happy for you Jennifer, you will soon have so many puppy kisses, I'm glad brother and sister will be together. Have you decided on names?


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

> I'm so happy for you Jennifer, you will soon have so many puppy kisses, I'm glad brother and sister will be together. Have you decided on names?[/B]



cant i leave anything for a surprise? :innocent:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=502567
> 
> 
> 
> ...



check your PMs


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=502567
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No....you can't! :smtease: I was wanting to ask the same thing!!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

ok fine then.... no element of surprise!


this is what we are thinking, but just know if after meeting them these names dont fit.... well lets just say they could change............



ZIGGY AND ZOE
:wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Z?

So you want your kids to always be called last??? :smpullhair: You are going to give them all a complex. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

> Z?
> 
> So you want your kids to always be called last??? :smpullhair: You are going to give them all a complex. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


you know, sometimes here way up north.... they reverse :blush: 

ok ok i am not 100% but my husband really wants Ziggy? sometimes you gotta give in...........right?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think those are adorable names for brother and sister!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

There will be if I have anything to do with it :chili: To get to meet Snowy's babies-I could only be so honored :wub: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=501988
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> There will be if I have anything to do with it :chili: To get to meet Snowy's babies-I could only be so honored :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey - what about us? I want to meet them too! :biggrin: Maybe us Minnesotans and North Dakotian could meet up someplace in the summer? (just a thought!)

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Where are the pictures??????? Gosh I live in AZ and did not even get to meet the babies. :smcry: 
Where in MN. We have relatives in Pipestone.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

I think that a Maltese meet up will for sure be in order!!
I live in the Rogers area NW of Minneapolis...we have a cabin on Island Lake (Duluth area) and my son is moving to Fargo ND (NDSU) this spring
I guess I am all over the place :smheat: 
Seriously though, after work today I went baby shopping, I am SO nesting!!! haha so now they have food, wee wee pads food and water dishes toys more toys more toys ...(you get the picture)and they had to get coats too, even though it has been warm here :wacko1: it is supposed to get colder next week and i dont want them to be chilled ya know.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I think that a Maltese meet up will for sure be in order!!
> I live in the Rogers area NW of Minneapolis...we have a cabin on Island Lake (Duluth area) and my son is moving to Fargo ND (NDSU) this spring
> I guess I am all over the place :smheat:
> Seriously though, after work today I went baby shopping, I am SO nesting!!! haha so now they have food, wee wee pads food and water dishes toys more toys more toys ...(you get the picture)and they had to get coats too, even though it has been warm here :wacko1: it is supposed to get colder next week and i dont want them to be chilled ya know.[/B]



Sure glad we never did that sort of thing...  


Oh you are going to be so busy picking up the white cotton like stuffing from those toys... :HistericalSmiley: 


Peg put a box on the floor a few minutes ago... which they are now playing in and chewing on.... which reminds me... bitter apple spray... did you get any? When we first gave them some freedom to roam, electrical chords were one of the first things they started chewing on... saturate the chord and immediate area with bitter apple.... and it was the funniest thing to then watch them get their first exposure to that stuff. They made exactly the same face a small child does who eats something bitter!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> I think that a Maltese meet up will for sure be in order!!
> I live in the Rogers area NW of Minneapolis...we have a cabin on Island Lake (Duluth area) and my son is moving to Fargo ND (NDSU) this spring
> I guess I am all over the place :smheat:
> Seriously though, after work today I went baby shopping, I am SO nesting!!! haha so now they have food, wee wee pads food and water dishes toys more toys more toys ...(you get the picture)and they had to get coats too, even though it has been warm here :wacko1: it is supposed to get colder next week and i dont want them to be chilled ya know.[/B]


WOW!!!! How on Earth did I miss all this. Congrats Jennifer on welcoming these 2 beautiful babies into your home. I got the chance to see them up close and in person and talk about precious. 

And another WOW!!!!! I grew up near Rogers, St Michael in fact. I go back and visit my sister every fall so maybe we could meet later this year.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, Carlie went to her new home today in Sedona.


We are mostly happy but there is a little bit of sadness too. She was such a stinker and tomboy.

On the way back, we actually were asking each other if anyone would notice that she was missing. Well,
I guess the answer to that is Snowy is unable to count!! :shocked: No one here seems the least bit upset, 
including Snowy & Chance (Carlie was such a tomboy that her and Chance seemed to always be together).

The trip was easy ... until the last 100 yards. The driveway to Lynn's home becomes very curvy the last 100 yards or so.
So what happens but she gets carsick all over Peg 50 yards from our destination. :smpullhair: 


I'm also such a dufuss that I managed to forget to take the camera with me... but we lucked out and by the 
time we were home, Lynn had already sent us some pictures and a status.
================================
Hi 

I just wanted to let you know that Carley is already doing great (I think
that's a testament to how well she was socialized). The minute you left she
had a big drink of water and some food and then we went out to explore the
yard some more and do some running around. Her harness is itching her as she
is not used to running with it. Eventually she came over to me and wanted up
and fell fast asleep in my lap so I brought her in and put her in her bed
and she is sleeping soundly (and I think loving it too!). No potty yet but I
will be ready when she wakes up.

Thank you again for delivering such a sweet girl!

More Later,
Lynn
================================


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, bless her wee little heart!! 

I am so excited for her. Wow, it won't be long and your house will seem soooo empty.

Hey, LBB is still "looking" for a home ~ LOL


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Oh, bless her wee little heart!!
> 
> I am so excited for her. Wow, it won't be long and your house will seem soooo empty.
> 
> Hey, LBB is still "looking" for a home ~ LOL[/B]



I thought he was on the freeway dressed in Puppy Female Coutour heading down the I-5 with his thumb up ?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=503618
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was, but he had to come back home, after discovering he didn't have a thumb :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I think I'll tie several balloons to his harness, and let the wind blow him your way. Do you have a bee bee gun? If so, when he floats above your house, start shooting the balloons, one at a time. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=503632
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb! Behave.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=503635
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was, but he had to come back home, after discovering he didn't have a thumb :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I think I'll tie several balloons to his harness, and let the wind blow him your way. Do you have a bee bee gun? If so, when he floats above your house, start shooting the balloons, one at a time. :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb! Behave.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey Steve, are Molly, and one of the boys, leaving on Monday??

What about Snowy. When is she going "home"?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Hey Steve, are Molly, and one of the boys, leaving on Monday??
> 
> What about Snowy. When is she going "home"?[/B]


Jennifer is flying in Monday night and will come over Tues and decide which of the boys she wants in addition to Molly and then she is flying back home Wednesday. 

I have not actually spoken to Mary any more about possible homes for Snowy. Mary had said that she has had a number of calls about her and I think she said she had an application or two (or was expecting some??).

Got another email from Gordo's mom tonight who was gushing about how nice a pup Gordo was. Makes me very happy!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=503644
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWWWW!!! Gordo is the MAN!!!

He is such a good boy. That's great!!

I'm waiting for the day when Winter's new home emails me, telling me what a "good" boy he is :new_shocked: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I love reading stories with such happy endings!!!!

Congrats to you Jennifer!! I think Ziggy and Zoe are wonderful names for a brother and sister!! It will be such fun to watch them grow on SM.

It's just so hard to believe it's been 3 months since we were up most of the night helping Snowy give birth (vicariously living through it from Steve's posts of course). My how time flies.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I love reading stories with such happy endings!!!!
> 
> Congrats to you Jennifer!! I think Ziggy and Zoe are wonderful names for a brother and sister!! It will be such fun to watch them grow on SM.
> 
> It's just so hard to believe it's been 3 months since we were up most of the night helping Snowy give birth (vicariously living through it from Steve's posts of course). My how time flies.[/B]



Oh I know. Doesn't time fly. I'm still having labor pains from that night.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY for Carlie!! It must be so sad, with empty nest syndrome, Steve. But thanks for the pictures. :smilie_daumenpos: :biggrin: 

I see that Carlie wanted to leave you and Peg with a lasting memory (vomit) before she left the roost. :smtease: 

Make sure to take more of the rest of the family before they leave the nest.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, Carlie is so adorable!! :wub: It looks like she is fitting in well at her new home and already spoiled!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I pray she finds the perfect home. A kind, loving home, she so deserves.
> I've already told Steve and Mary I would trade LBB for her :smpullhair:[/B]


Ummm, Mr. Stebe....I wood takes yous autograph. I wikes what you and Mrs. Peg are doing out der in Arizona. You can be my hero....but my daddy are my #1 hero. :biggrin: ~Sassy


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=502397
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sassy! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-Carlie looks like she's made herself at home-that' awesome! She has such a sweet face :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=502397
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, I'll be singing "ba ba ba Billy in a dress", all day. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=503771
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bi..Bi..Bi...Billy..............Billy..................... Billy in a dress. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Has a nice sound to it. :grouphug:


----------

